

Ask HN: The best HTML5-based mobile websites/services/apps you've come across? - ameen

I've always heard of most companies/startups putting out a mobile webkit capable website/service/webapp to circumvent the AppStore restrictions among other reasons.<p>But I never really got to check them out, and can't remember any apart from Amazon Kindle/Cloud Music Player and a few news sites.
======
OJKoukaz
LinkedIn's mobile website

